# How to say goodbye..I need help.



## bostonxbabi89 (Nov 26, 2013)

Okay mouse lovers, here's one for you. My mouse Paloma has huge tumors on her left side. Over the last month or so they have grown so big that they are the size of her body. It's like two Palomas. She is thinning and all she does is sleep and breath fast. I know this may sounds morbid, but I believe the tumors may slowly block off her airway or her heart may stop from exhaustion. I know she will die and I am not considering a vet. Even if I did go to the vet, the surgery and complications will probably be too much for her. Is there an easier way to let her pass away peacefully. I do believe she is suffering at this point. Please help. Thank you.


----------



## Miceandmore64 (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright well you may have to humanely get her put down at your house but if your going to do it do it don't get halfway through it and feel bad and stop or she can get brain damaged and things


----------



## Awaiting_Abyss (Nov 19, 2012)

There are several ways to humanely euthanize. If you can't do it yourself then you can find someone with feeders who could do it for you.


----------



## Frizzle (Oct 6, 2011)

I am sorry to hear about your mouse.  You might want to see what the pts cost is at your local vets, the one in our area only charges $6.00 for rodents. That's lethal injection though, & I'm not sure if that's the fastest/least painful way to go.

Will Paloma be survived by any mouse friends or family?


----------



## Seafolly (Mar 13, 2012)

I would highly recommend a vet for euthanasia. Tumor removal likely wouldn't be an option at this point anyway.


----------

